# Info about Santa Rosa Jauregui Queretaro



## ladybuginmex (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello everyone! 

I'm an expat relocating from Guanajuato to Queretaro and am looking for a place in Santa Rosa Jauregui or the surrounding area. I need to be close to Jurica but don't think I can afford to live there. :/ Does anyone know where I can find rental listings for Santa Rosa? Is there a good website or newspaper that you know of?

Any other info you can give me about this area (Jurica, Santa Rosa & anything in between) is greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you search, Google will provide the following leads; and more:


Lugares de Bienes raices próximos a Santa Rosa Jáuregui, Qt
Luz Elba Bienes Raíces - Página de lugar
:: LUZ ELBA Bienes Raíces · Bienvenidos :: - Acueducto de Guadalupe 513, Juriquilla, Santiago de Querétaro, Querétaro de Arteaga - 01 442 234 2222
Carburent, S.A. De C.V. - Página de lugar
maps.google.com.mx - Calle 2 N-111-C, Jurica, Santiago de Querétaro, Querétaro de Arteaga - 01 442 218 2139
Alfonso Molina Y Cia Bienes Raices Real State, S.C. - Página de lugar
maps.google.com.mx - Paseo de Jurica, Jurica, Santiago de Querétaro, Querétaro de Arteaga - 01 442 218 6800
Bienes Raíces Juriquilla S.A. de C.V. - Página de lugar
maps.google.com.mx - Paseo del Mesón 54, La Campaña, Santiago de Querétaro, Querétaro de Arteaga - 01 442 234 0130
Barrera Bienes Raices - Página de lugar
Sistemas ERP | Software ERP | crm | erp | web online - 5 de Febrero 76100, Santiago, Santiago de Querétaro, Querétaro de Arteaga - 01 442 218 7331
Rodríguez Y Maestre Asesoria Inmobiliaria Dinamica, S.C. - Página de lugar
maps.google.com.mx - Paseo de Jurica, Jurica, Santiago de Querétaro, Querétaro de Arteaga - 01 442 218 7370
STU INMOBILIARIA™ Queretaro Bienes Raices - Página de lugar
Mexico Real Estate | Homes | Land | Comercial Property | STU INMOBILIARIA? - Bienes Raices, Casas, Terrenos, Propiedades Comerciales, Santiago de Querétaro, QRO - 045 442 271 4659

Más resultados cerca de Santa Rosa Jáuregui, Qt »
Bienes Raices Santa Rosa Jáuregui - Venta Inmuebles - Propiedades
Bienes Raices Santa Rosa Jáuregui. Venta Inmuebles. Propiedades. Busca o Publica Gratis Clasificados Vivastreet Santa Rosa Jáuregui.
bienes-raices.vivastreet.com.mx/inmobiliarias-inmuebles+santa-rosa-jauregui - En caché - Similares
Venta Terrenos Santa Rosa Jáuregui - Venta Lotes
Venta Lotes. Busca o Publica Gratis Clasificados Vivastreet Santa Rosa ...
venta-terrenos.vivastreet.com.mx/venta-lotes+santa-rosa-jauregui - En caché - Similares
Mostrar más resultados de vivastreet.com.mx
Casas en Santa Rosa Jáuregui, Departamentos en Santa Rosa Jáuregui ...
Bienes Raices en Santa Rosa Jáuregui, Querétaro Arteaga. Casas y departamentos, depas en venta y renta. Casas, departamentos, locales, terrenos, oficinas, ...
www.bienesonline.com/.../santa-rosa-jauregui/ - En caché - Similares


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There are people on this site that live in Juriquilla and Jurica so expect that you will get good feedback. I think that wide range in both but will be hard to decide remotely without some very good input. I've not heard that any body on this site lives in Santa Rosa but I've always thought that an interesting looking place.


----------



## ladybuginmex (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you so much!! This really helps.


----------



## ladybuginmex (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks a million!


----------

